# Any of my old mates out there



## petermh (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello

I am an old sailor living on Vancouver Island, went to sea in March 1969 just before my 21st Birthday as junior eng. with Esso after an apprenticeship with GEC Witton Birmingham. I loved it and sailed subequently with Blue Star, Bristol City Line and Railway ferries out of Weymouth and Dover, all turbine ships excep the Sambur and Roebuck which were up and downers.Most of this time was as second eng. occaisionally releiving as chief. In 1967 I moved to Vancouver Island with my family (the best thing I have ever done), sailed as 3rd and 2nd on CP ships to Alaska, Princess Pat and Marguerite (tubbo electric jobs built at Fairfields in 1948). I then moved to BC Ferries and had to get a Motor Endorsement. From there I went to DOT as a Surveyor. Then to Dome Pete where I ran the drydock and occaisionally releived as chief on the ice breaker supply ships and one tanker . When Dome Peter folded I went to CSL and worked on the lakes (great outfit/great job) Then back to BC Ferries as chief, worked in head office til the politics got to me and I went back on The "Queen of the North" (great ship!) as chief and retired from there. Then some relieving jobs and consulting etc, Now I am really retired and just messing with my old motor bikes and sailing, playing with my children/grandchildren and great grandchildren and thinking about old times and complaining about the state of the world, iPods etc.and 25 yr old pontificators with fine arts/media studies degrees on radio/TV) If any of my old mates are out there I would love to hear from them. If not Good Luck any way
Cheers
Peter


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

Peter,
As we say on SN, 'Welcome aboard', it wont be long before someone will recall a distant past meeting with you and it will open the flood valves of memories.

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## paulbarrington (11 mo ago)

petermh said:


> Hello
> 
> I am an old sailor living on Vancouver Island, went to sea in March 1969 just before my 21st Birthday as junior eng. with Esso after an apprenticeship with GEC Witton Birmingham. I loved it and sailed subequently with Blue Star, Bristol City Line and Railway ferries out of Weymouth and Dover, all turbine ships excep the Sambur and Roebuck which were up and downers.Most of this time was as second eng. occaisionally releiving as chief. In 1967 I moved to Vancouver Island with my family (the best thing I have ever done), sailed as 3rd and 2nd on CP ships to Alaska, Princess Pat and Marguerite (tubbo electric jobs built at Fairfields in 1948). I then moved to BC Ferries and had to get a Motor Endorsement. From there I went to DOT as a Surveyor. Then to Dome Pete where I ran the drydock and occaisionally releived as chief on the ice breaker supply ships and one tanker . When Dome Peter folded I went to CSL and worked on the lakes (great outfit/great job) Then back to BC Ferries as chief, worked in head office til the politics got to me and I went back on The "Queen of the North" (great ship!) as chief and retired from there. Then some relieving jobs and consulting etc, Now I am really retired and just messing with my old motor bikes and sailing, playing with my children/grandchildren and great grandchildren and thinking about old times and complaining about the state of the world, iPods etc.and 25 yr old pontificators with fine arts/media studies degrees on radio/TV) If any of my old mates are out there I would love to hear from them. If not Good Luck any way
> Cheers
> Peter


----------

